# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Paul Cezane

## shigjeta

_Ta lexosh natyren eshte ta shikosh atenepermjet copezave te ngjyrave qe ndjekin njera-tjetren ne menyre harmonike.Ta pikturosh ate do te thote te prezantosh ndjesine e ngjyrave  Cezane_

Paul Cezane (1839-1906) u lind ne Aix-en-Provence, France. Vend i cili ishte  ne qender te rrymave te romanticizmit dhe realizmit te asaj kohe por edhe vazhdues i tradites se klasicizmit. Ky i fundit pati ndikimin e tij tek Cezane, i cili u dallua ne studimet per klasicizmin.  Cezane konsiderohet si nje figure kyce ne zhvillimin e artit modern, duke krijuar uren lidhese te fundshekullit te 19te fillimit te shekullit te 20te, art i cili arriti kulmin me piktore te tille si Henri, Matisse dhe Pablo Picasso. 

Stili i tij energjik pasqyrohet ne portretet e anetareve te familjes dhe shoqerise, karakterizuar nga ngjyrat e erreta influence e Gustave Coubert.
Me pas teknika e tij vjen duke u permiresuar dhe shikohet nje loje e vecante midis ngjyrave dhe drites. "Shtepia e Jas Bouffan" eshte nje pasqyre e qarte e impresionismit ne pikturat e tij. Nje ndikim ne aspektin impresionist te pikturave te Cezanes pati Camille Pissaro. Por ndryshe nga impresionistet, te cilet favorizonin efektet kalimtare te ambjentit, Cezane fillon te kete nje kendveshtrim te ri ne perdorimin e ngjyrave dhe drites, ne efektin qe ato krijojne tek shikuesi dhe ne interpretimin qe i jep ne tablo. Rreth 1880 shihet nje stil me i maturuar ne pikturat e tij, karakterizuar nga  penelata paralele dhe te ngjeshura. Pamje te vendlindjes zene vendin kryesor ne pikturat e tij.

Pata rastin te shoh nje ekspozite me punimet e tij. Me pelqyen pikturat e natyres dhe ne menyre te vecant punimet me bojrera uji (watercolors)

----------


## Gunnar

> Cezane konsiderohet si nje figure kyce ne zhvillimin e artit modern, duke krijuar uren lidhese te fundshekullit te 19te fillimit te shekullit te 20te, art i cili arriti kulmin me piktore te tille si Henri, Matisse dhe Pablo Picasso.


Diku kam lexuar qe Pikaso eshte shprehur se Cezane ishte "si nje nene per te" ndersa Matise ka thene se ai ishte "si nje baba per ne te  gjithe" (per brezin e vet te piktoreve)

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

Paul Cezanne ishte i rendesishem por ai nuk ishte nga ata qe beri uren lidhese nga impressionizmi ne artin modern. 
Ata qe ishin me guximtare ne shprehjen e tyre kundra artit ishin Pissarro dhe Manet, sidomos ky i fundit kur nuk hezitoi te shprehte rebelionin e ti kundra artit tradicional dhe formave konvencionale te cilat paten tema te perditshme si ambienti ose feja.

----------


## Gunnar

> Paul Cezanne ishte i rendesishem por ai nuk ishte nga ata qe beri uren lidhese nga impressionizmi ne artin modern. 
> Ata qe ishin me guximtare ne shprehjen e tyre kundra artit ishin Pissarro dhe Manet, sidomos ky i fundit kur nuk hezitoi te shprehte rebelionin e ti kundra artit tradicional dhe formave konvencionale te cilat paten tema te perditshme si ambienti ose feja.


Manet i hapi rrugen impresionizmit dhe si te thuash ishte shembulli i te gjithe post/impresionisteve. Ndersa Cezane si nxenes i Pisarros e coi me tej rrymen e saponisur prandaj ai mund te quhet me teper ure lidhese me artin modern (ose me mire me kubizmin si nje rryme qe pasoi ate te post-impresionizmit pasi per mendimin tim edhe impresionizmi futet tek artet moderne) sesa pararendesit e tjere si E.Manet apo Pisarro. Megjithate ky diskutim eshte pa rendesi pasi te gjithe post/impresionistet ishin ura qe lidhi (per mua ndau) neo/klasiscizmin me modernizmin.

Ndersa per artin tradicional (klasik) me duket pak si paragjykuese thenia jote pasi ai pat treguar qe nga rilindja dhe ne vazhdim qe mund te sillte vazhdimisht stile te reja ne artet ne pergjithesi dhe pikture ne vecanti

----------


## shigjeta

"*Shtepia e Père Lacroix*" 1873, punim ne vaj

----------

